# Flint Michigan Antique Bottle Club Show



## Michdigger

Should be a great show as usual. Hope to see ya there


----------



## druggistnut

Thanks for posting that flyer, Scott.
 All of the tables were sold out, as of January 14th. That is the quickest they have ever gone.
 We have talked over all the ramifications of moving to a larger hall, but we're going to hold off. The folks who own the hall state they plan on adding on, and we really don't want to put up awnings outside, for overflow, either. It starts to look like a flea market, then. That, and the IFFY weather in Mid-March decided it.
 If you haven't ever been to our show, try to make it. You'll be pleasantly surprised.
 Bill
 Contact info is as follows:
 Tim Buda- Show Chairman--(989)271-9193 tbuda@shianet.org
 Bill Heatley- Club President--(810)631-6314 newzmaker@aol.com


----------



## druggistnut

*RE: 40th Annual Flint Michigan Antique Bottle Club Show*

bump


----------



## mgardziella

*RE: 40th Annual Flint Michigan Antique Bottle Club Show*

Will there be deco and acl sodas there?


----------



## Michdigger

*RE: 40th Annual Flint Michigan Antique Bottle Club Show*



> ORIGINAL: mgardziella
> 
> Will there be deco and acl sodas there?


 
 Yes there will be and alot more besides that..I will p.m you with a fellows name and number that will be set up at the show and he called me and said he has alot to get rid of so maybe he can bring what you are looking for.


----------



## Michdigger

*RE: 40th Annual Flint Michigan Antique Bottle Club Show*



> ORIGINAL: lobeycat
> 
> how's ole Flint doing these days? has it become an official ghost town yet?


 
 Still the same old High Crime S#%thole its always been but even worse...Hell, its so bad even the Drug Dealers are signing up at the Job Fairs[]


----------



## druggistnut

*RE: 40th Annual Flint Michigan Antique Bottle Club Show*

Jim Priestly is our clubs Painted soda guru and he always sets up.

 The location of the bottle show is actually west of Flint, in a very safe area. You don't have to go in to Flint to attend the show.

 Now, if you are looking for some excitement, I can give you directions to streets with signs on the telephone posts that depict Syringes and state "Illegal drug use area. Loitering prohibited." If you go at night, you're sure to have some fun.
 Bill


----------



## Miles

*RE: 40th Annual Flint Michigan Antique Bottle Club Show*

Ha, I was there a few years back... certainly an otherworldly experience in flint. Didn't know about the signs, but half the houses were burnt down [&:]


----------



## Penn Digger

*RE: 40th Annual Flint Michigan Antique Bottle Club Show*

What a shame for Flint, these depictions.


----------

